# B6000e



## cnc_guy (Mar 2, 2013)

I just recently bought a B600e that had no brakes no clutch and rotten rear wheels. I bought the tractor for 400 dollars. I have bought a pressure plate and clutch on ebay for 170 I split the tractor apart in about 40 minutes and had everything cleaned up inside and started bolting it all back together. The brakes were next. I took apart the first side and found that two o rings were why the shaft was frozen. The brake shows were gone. I bought new shoes on ebay for a b4200. The shoes needed to be thinned up by 1.5 mm preside but the diameter was perfect. I turned the brake drums to smooth them up. The rims I used ford f-150 rims and machined new axle hubs that would tighten up on my axles. it has been a busy winter but the tractor is ready to go.... I am very excited about using it. I have also machined and fabricated a front electric pto that runs the 55" mower deck. The tractor smokes a bit in heavy grass but handles the mower fairly well.


----------

